# How old were you when you started playing?



## Azathoth (Feb 28, 2007)

Random poll because I'm bored. 

If you vote please also post. If you play multiple instruments, the question is for when you started your first.

I started piano when I was 10.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

I started viola when I was 11... I started piano when I was like 4 but quit soon after, so that doesn't really count I don't think...


----------



## dumbass2311 (Jan 17, 2009)

Cello: 5-years-old. That means... I've been playing cello for 11 years.


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I began classical piano lessons at age 6, and studied privately for 6 years before going on to classical organ for another 6 years of private study.


----------



## JoeGreen (Nov 17, 2008)

Started on French Horn at 12.


----------

